# Faux painting asphalt



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not a chance. Your best bet with asphalt is to seal it properly. You might be able to incorporate small colored aggregate on top of a fresh coat of sealer and broom it off. 

There are a multitude of options in concrete, but if you faux finish asphalt somehow...You'd be pioneering a process.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Welcome to the Forum....but...*

Uh...yeah...sorry...
No realistic way for this to happen


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You mean like this??
But it was done right after installation, stamped
But if they can paint it then......


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I painted the parking stalls on my old ashpalt with lane marking paint and it held up well for years. I simply used a 3 inch paint roller and painted normally.

The only problem is that you might have trouble getting colours other than yellow, white and reflecting white (with the glass beads in it that reflect light). Still, you could probably do something interesting with these three colours... a yellow submarine or a bright white moon shining over a sandy desert scene at night, say.

And, you shouldn't need to seal lane marking paint.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't you find the lane marking paint makes the surface slippier?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> Don't you find the lane marking paint makes the surface slippier?


Yup, when wet its like ice
Especially to a motorcycle or bicycle


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

use something like Asphacolor Integral Color Dry Sealant. it is a colored powder mixed to an asphalt sealer.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

drtbk4ever said:


> Don't you find the lane marking paint makes the surface slippier?


A painted surface is always gonna be more slippery when wet than an unpainted one. But, you don't paint the entire parking lot with lane marking paint; you paint only enough to mark off the parking stall boundaries.

And, the lines I painted on my parking lot were only 3 inches wide, which should allow plenty of room for the foot to fall on unpainted asphalt for good traction.


----------



## uhf (Mar 3, 2010)

*Traffic Paint for ashalt*

I painted 1000 square feet of asphaht in a garage successfully. Yes, my garage has an asphalt floor which use to be part of the driveway along the side of the house. The garage was built over the asphalt. Lighting was very dim, and a dirty black film coming from the asphalt was being tracked into the house. 
Solution as follows:
Soap/degreaser, scrub with wide nylon floor broom, and then pressure wash. Blow dry with leaf blower.
Pour and spread milky latex on oil spots, spread, and let dry.
I then used an unusual product that was an epoxy/latex 2 part garage or driveway asphalt floor paint which would resist "Hot Tire Pick-up". It was a very, very light grey color, almost white. You could walk on it in 24hrs. but it had to cure for one week before vehicles. That was 14yrs. ago.
And it smelled like ammonia. It was water based. About 5 years ago, I painted right over it with traffic paint (white) slightly tinted to match.
The next day you could can drive on it. I, myself don't care about it being slippery because I find a tile floor, etc. more slippery. I imagine you could add some sand or glass bead for more traction. Now my question is where can I get some of that traffic paint mentioned that has the reflective beads in it? By the way, I also painted the cinder-block garage walls with a high gloss white. I now have all the lighting I need by adding all the bright paint to it and no more tracking into the house residue as everything is now "super-sealed". The asphalt does need to be weathered a little prior to painting...maybe. When it starts to get a little greyish look, it's ready. But then again is that even necessary? Road crews paint that lane paint right on freshly laid aspaltthat gets the extreme elements and it lasts and last. Go figure.:thumbup:


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

You can easily alter the color of asphalt and use a pattern if you want, H&C concrete products can be used over asphalt and there solid stain comes in about 80 colors. You can find it at Sherwin Williams. If you wanted to there are also products to add texture to the surface, but with a solid concrete stain and some patterns you can create a faux brick walkway faux cobleston, and a lot more.


----------



## MyKindaMakeover (Jan 31, 2012)

*Yes you can paint asphalt!!!*

I know this post is 2 years old, but YES YOU CAN PAINT ASPHALT!!! I did sections of my driveway about 3 years ago and it sill looks GREAT. I painted faux stones using latex paints in 3 different shades of the same color for variation. I did it with a 2 inch brush so I could get into all the little cracks and around all the little pebbles that make up the asphalt. 

Start with the darkest color and really load it up and paint a random stone pattern and let dry. Next use the mid-shade and quickly "scrub" the paint on with the brush, you don't have to be as detailed with this step since you want the base color to show through. Once that is dry, go back VERY LIGHTLY and brush the lightest color just on the tops of the pebbles and such to just "highlight" some areas and to give an illusion of shading and variation. 

It took a HUGE amount of time...well, maybe not, it was a day including drying time, but my hands and knees and back think it took longer, but I LOVE the result. I'm actually getting ready to paint the rest of my main driveway today...I swept and hosed it down...waiting for it to dry. Oh, I also sealed it about a year after I did it...not because it was wearing away...but because I wanted to make sure it didn't.

Everyone who sees it thinks it flagstone and then they walk on it and realize I just painted my ugly asphalt. It looks wonderful!

YES YOU CAN PAINT ASPHALT!!! Have fun!:thumbsup:

For a pic of what I did, go to www.mykindofmakeover.blogspot.com I'll upload it soon!


----------

